# rod guide going on 3 months to repair



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

is this normal on any occasion? new custom rod..within 2 weeks the tip top was replaced twice because it was spinning around freely...then a week or so later i discovered a crack on the back side of my steel guide..im not going to mention a shop name but I've missed almost the whole pier fishing season as far as cobia and kings..i call once a week and they tell me in a few days it will be ready...just don't seem quite right


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Not normal. Tip was sized wrong.

That said, I've had guides that were broken but I inspected them and caught it before installation.

Rods should go in during the winter....not May or June. Way too late and during the crush.


----------



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

mine was catching my line so i took it to them expecting a week or so repair...is discouraging and I've been lied to about the repair time at least 10 times..alot of people on this forum have recommended this shop but i promise they will never get money from me again..


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

Where are you located?


----------



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

Im in cantonment but work in pensacola


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

If you were a little further east I would get it done in 2 days. Sorry for the wait 3 months is way to long for a guide replacement unless...the guide was back ordered


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Call them and tell them that they can either fix it within 3 days or let you know why they won't be able to fix it within that time. If they don't, you will out them on this forum and hope foe a resolution then. 

It is one thing if they are too busy to fix it, but lying about it being ready soon isn't acceptable.


----------



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

Thats what i thought too...its a standard pac bay guide...i became concerned after being lied too so many times...i stopped in on friday and they took me in back and i saw my rod on the wrapper/dryer...didnt appear to be flex coayed even though 2 weeks ago they told me it was fixed and drying...and today is wed so surely if i was next in line fri it would be done by now


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I change my mind After reading your last post. Get the rod back and then out them. Outright lying like they are doing is unacceptable and everyone here needs to know it.


----------



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

Im afraid i may have to...im a pretty decent person but i dont want anybody else to get treated this way...and not realize there being repeatatly lied too till its been months like me...im going to stop by after work tomorrow and pick it up regardless of whats been done..ill pay for the guide or anything...but im gonna bring it home regardless and ill let everybody know just how it went down


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

Outcast is great at it. i gave them the top piece my rod while I shopped and it was ready when I checked out. Although, I broke it on a big ole king when i went out there after the repair. Lol just kidding probably coming back from the pier and going under the graffiti bridge and a huge chunk was missing lol. Rod that came with Penn Battle 8000 combo. Not even gonna try to do anything with it lol.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

get the rod back and fix it yourself its really not rocket science......get a candle slowly heat thread coating, cut thread on the the guide so you don't get into the blank....prep best as possible wrap guide back on coat you are back in business simple as that,lol.....


----------



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

Fairpoint had i known a damn sure would have lol....its got a pretty cool wrap so i wanted to keep the colors right...brand new rod so i just assumed i would be treated a little better...live n learn i guess


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Are you talking about the tip? It's like a five minute process...I didn't realize people took rods to shops for that. Lol. Are you sure you're a fisherman?


----------



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

The tip started spinning on 2 occasions so i took.it back for 2 reasons... 1 they had tips in stock and 2 it cost 200$ to have the rod made so they should stand behind there work...and as the thread states ....
its a metal guide...with intricate wrap....are you sure you can read? Lol


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

wtjames said:


> The tip started spinning on 2 occasions so i took.it back for 2 reasons... 1 they had tips in stock and 2 it cost 200$ to have the rod made so they should stand behind there work...and as the thread states ....
> its a metal guide...with intricate wrap....are you sure you can read? Lol


I don't think he can. You're asking way too much out of him


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Come on guys, I can read lol. I just like busting balls. If the shop showed they do piss poor work...well...you know what they say. If ya want something done right...

Didn't mean to ruffle any feathers. Sometimes I fail to realize that not everyone enjoys a little erroneous smack talkin now and then. I apologize


----------



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

Neah all is well brother...i lol'ed the comment...im fixing to leave work and head to get my rod...so we will see...but keep in mimd this was a new build and i havent even caught one fish on the rod yet! Now fishing for me is almost over for the year...so im a little bent outta shape...but mainly because i dont know why they keep lying


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Can't wait to hear who it is.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I hear ya. Nothing pisses me off more than spending tons of money (or even a little) on something that was totally half-assed. I actually had a similar problem on a $100 St Croix a few months ago. A crooked tip. I was pissed but figured it'll be easier to just fix it myself. Also, I've found that people, with inadequate skills who call themselves pros, don't take too kindly to being told they didn't do something right. I hate buying a McDonald's hamburger with all 3 pickles stacked up right in the middle. That's some lazy BS! Will I bitch? No...cuz I know what my replacement burger will have on it lol. I'll just spread out my own damn pickles...

They can fix your rod in a matter of minutes. If it's taking forever...they just don't want to. Raise hell dude! I would.


----------



## hlnx93 (Dec 12, 2013)

Try this next time. Save you the headache. Check out the link below.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/16880481?...76327232&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=81468413552&veh=sem


----------

